# first power assisted, freehand, asymmetrical,multiplex, board cut, test



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi picked up this rotary saw (hole saw) at overstock.com for 10 bucks. Had a small piece of multiplex (Ewwwwww), and wanted to see if it would work. Went out on the pourch, saw in one hand board in the other and gave it a try. No pattern, no guide lines, no attempt at anything other than making a slingshot like item with a untried tool, about 15 min later I had this. No work of art, that's for sure but I think it will work, at least for my first attempt using a power tool.

If anyone would like to take credit for this design feel free I'ld love to blame something other than my lack of skill...I really should stick to naturals....


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

looks good, Pretty much the same design as Bill Hays just showed off (I think it was Bills)

I believe his was made of G10 though.

Wonder how it shoots!


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

Actually that looks like it could work. Kind cute.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I really like it just put some bands on it and tell use how it shoots


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Good show!!! "V" shapes work fairly well... I made a few in the past just messin' about like you were harp.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Just add some curves to make it less controversial.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

That maybe the next one DH this one I'll leave as is, it shoots quite well...once i get the hang of this saw I'll be able to make them a bit more gracefull. Anyway at the risk of causing controversy here's the finished project, thanks to the letter *V* and all the great V's that have come before, Van Halen, Van Morrison, Van Helsing, Vinny Barbarino, Uncle Vito, Vishnu and many others to numerous to mention....


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

and here is my safe, non- controversial project for the day...


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Not really controversial, No one cares if you make slingshots for yourself!

Good work


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey Harp, I notice a little rubber on the pegs, good idea. I was getting ready to carve little U's in my pegs. But maybe I will copy that.









And that looks like a first class rock chucker there.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I figured the rubber over the pegs couldn't hurt, so i took a little of the tubing and put it over the match sticks.....yes I actually use wooden match sticks.
I like the natural, it has a great feel to it but it's made from a limb off a tulip tree and I'm not sure about the wood. It's a little softer than I normally use but I've tried like heck to break it and it wont give a inch.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good direction to go.
Here, try cutting a couple of indentions, one for the index finger and one for the thumb like:










Pretty soon you'll be able to shoot a gnat in the butt from 20 meters.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Bill once I get the hang of the saw I plan on making a waisted model...this was just a trial run to see if the saw would even work...now I just have to learn to control it..


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You're on your way now Harp! The trees around your area can breath a sigh of relief for awhile! Flatband


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> That maybe the next one DH this one I'll leave as is, it shoots quite well...once i get the hang of this saw I'll be able to make them a bit more gracefull. Anyway at the risk of causing controversy here's the finished project, thanks to the letter *V* and all the great V's that have come before, Van Halen, Van Morrison, Van Helsing, Vinny Barbarino, Uncle Vito, Vishnu and many others to numerous to mention....


Now this I like.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Flatband said:


> You're on your way now Harp! The trees around your area can breath a sigh of relief for awhile! Flatband


I doubt that FB, don't think I have the skill set to make board cuts as anything but a lark, the trees in my neck of the woods must still beware.

dgui, thanks it aint much but it's mine......


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

woops


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I like it. I bet it will slip into your pocket real easy.
It did make me flashback to early video games, Asteroid!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I also have designed a "V" shaped slingshot, a long time ago. It is much different, though.






I no longer use the "V", as I now prefer thin flat bands and more comfortable grips. But it still is a nice concept.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I forgot all about that one joerg, but it's more than obvious mine isn't in the same leauge....
and here's the other one i was working on yesterday...comparing the two is a good example why i should stick to naturals


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

That is actually good i like it.
its DIFFERENT!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

That's a nice natural (the one laying on the flat, lichen-covered rock). Nice, even, and well-finished. Are you sure you didn't add some sandpaper to the saw and old brass key toolbox?

The simplicity of your naturals and the joy you take in making and sharing them with us are why you're one of my favorite builders on this forum.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> That's a nice natural (the one laying on the flat, lichen-covered rock). Nice, even, and well-finished. Are you sure you didn't add some sandpaper to the saw and old brass key toolbox?
> 
> The simplicity of your naturals and the joy you take in making and sharing them with us are why you're one of my favorite builders on this forum.


actually that one was a piece of cake to finish, the bark peeled off easily, I used a jewlers file to smooth the ends and take off a couple small nubs, I did use a scotch brite pad to smooth out any file marks I left but that was pretty much it didn't even need to get out the key....









here it is in hand,....I know forks are too long...I like them like that...I use light bands I shoot hammer grip or something between hammer grip and thumb and finger supported so it works fine, and if I feel the need for a little more support I choke up on it.....


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

huey224 said:


> That is actually good i like it.
> its DIFFERENT!


Thanks, it shoots well and as someone said it slides into a pocket really nice...it was a fair first try....but i doubt boardcuts will ever hold the appeal for me that making a natural does...it was actually my third boardcut the first two were more of a Wham o inspired design and while they aren't beauties they get the job done.....I figure if I ever get around to making 100 or 150 boardcuts they might reach a exceptable level.


----------

